# Transform normal speakers to wifi



## vickgei1981 (Nov 13, 2013)

I might need a little help,my wife just anounced that either i find a way to get rid of the wires or the home cinema,this is my speakers http://fluance.com/image.php/6034.png?width=800&height=600&image=/images/source/6034.png

this is the wires connected from my speaker to the eq http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/9/97/Stripped_speaker_wires.jpeg

this way http://i.stack.imgur.com/Gb9JD.jpg

help me

Thank you


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Hi,

You could use something like this http://www.bestbuy.com/site/rocketfish-universal-wireless-rear-speaker-kit-black/8275528.p?id=1171058476489&skuId=8275528#tab=overview for your rear speakers...but of course, it still requires wires from the (wireless) receiver box to the speakers themselves.
I am not aware of any way to do your whole system and eliminate wires altogether.

cheers


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Maybe you should get rid of the wife instead... 

Seriously, the way you have things wired is probably the way the rest of us do (although, without seeing a picture of your actual setup it's difficult to determine how neat and organized you've made things). As ajinfla has demonstrated there are wireless kits available, so if you're willing to spend the cash you can probably switch things around.


----------



## blitzer (Mar 5, 2010)

There are resolutions to your issue - first one was already mentioned with the removal or maybe vigorous education of the wife on the cost benefit analysis of speaker wires. There are wireless ways to move signals around. I have tried 3 of these such systems and I get too much interference to make that work - YMMV. Please send a few pictures of your setup and we can try to provide some alternatives.


----------



## reef_paddy (Dec 29, 2013)

+1 on the wife education or removal. Could you not run the wires through some conduit on top of the baseboard? Without seeing a picture if the current setup its difficult to comment but retro fitting your speakers to be wireless will no doubt reduce the quality of audio and potentially incur sound delays.


----------



## ChesapeakeSmitty (Mar 8, 2014)

I have an older version of Amphony 1600. They have a wireless amp for each speaker. No visible wires.


----------

